# Zebra + BGP + PPTP . Зебра грузит проц при поднятии pptp инт

## malish_cmw

Добрый день!

Кто-нибудь сталкивался с проблемой по сабжу? И может уже её решал?

В BGP у меня фулл вью + мск (400к+), и при поднятии pptp в моменты высокой нагрузки начинается беда ...

По теме ищу конкретно решение для данной ситуации, про разнести pptp и BGP на разные машины - не рассматриваю, хотя и понимаю что так было бы правильно.

----------

## Pinkbyte

У меня есть bgpd на машинке с pptpd-сервером, но туда не сгружается full-view.

Как мэйнтэйнер net-misc/quagga, интересуюсь - какая версия bgpd?

----------

## malish_cmw

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> У меня есть bgpd на машинке с pptpd-сервером, но туда не сгружается full-view.
> 
> Как мэйнтэйнер net-misc/quagga, интересуюсь - какая версия bgpd?

 

net-misc/quagga-0.99.22.1

----------

## Pinkbyte

Проверил - у меня не воспроизводится. Конфиг zebra и bgpd не помешал бы

----------

## malish_cmw

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> Проверил - у меня не воспроизводится. Конфиг zebra и bgpd не помешал бы

 

Отправил в ЛС.

----------

